# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma V1.0.1.1 HTC M8 - HTC ONE M8 - HTC M4_UL - One Mini & Samsung & Much more

## mohamed73

*HTC:*  * Added support for new models:*  *HTC M8*  *Supported Features:* 
           Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove   Google Account(s),Write Firmware,Reboot in different states,Permanent   Root/Superuser,Temporary Root/Superuser,Change Security Flag   (S-OFF),Unlock Bootloader (using ADD-ON),Direct Unlock (using   ADD-ON),Direct Unlock by HBOOT SIMLOCK Menu  (using ADD-ON),Clean S58   Data  (using ADD-ON),Repair Imei  (using ADD-ON),Change Cid  (using   ADD-ON),Change Security Flag (S-OFF) (using ADD-ON)  *HTC ONE M8*  *Supported Features:*  
        Read Phone Info,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google  Account(s),Write Firmware,Reboot in different states,Permanent   Root/Superuser,Temporary Root/Superuser,Change Security Flag   (S-OFF),Unlock Bootloader (using ADD-ON),Direct Unlock (using   ADD-ON),Direct Unlock by HBOOT SIMLOCK Menu  (using ADD-ON),Clean S58   Data  (using ADD-ON),Repair Imei  (using ADD-ON),Change Cid  (using   ADD-ON),Change Security Flag (S-OFF) (using ADD-ON)    *Added/Improved Security Flag OFF (S-OFF) for:*  *HTC M4_UL,
M7_U, One,
One Mini,
601e,
801e, 
801n, 
PN0711000, 
PO5810000, 
PO5820000*    *SAMSUNG:*    *Added new unlock method for:*  *Samsung N9005, 
SM-N9005, 
Galaxy Note 3*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

